# Struts und Session



## sorosch (12. Sep 2007)

Hallo

ich habe ein Webprojekt mit Struts. In einer Action frage ich nach der Session ab, ob die noch vorhanden ist:


```
HttpSession session = request.getSession(false);

if (session == null) {
  System.out.println("session ist null");
}
else {
  System.out.println("session ist NICHT null");
}
```

Der Timeout ist auf 1 Minute eingestellt.

Das Problem ist, dass die Session NIE abläuft. Es kommt immer: "session ist NICHT null".
Kann es sein, dass Struts automatisch eine Session anlegt, sobald eine JSP-Seite bzw. ein do-File aufgerufen wird?

Wie kann man dann überprüfen, ob die Session abgelaufen ist, weil die ja dann nie abläuft?

Vielen Dank
cu
George


----------



## SlaterB (12. Sep 2007)

schreibe in die Session ein Objekt, z.B. den String "created" oder einen Timestamp oder Username oder oder

wenn dieses Merkmal nicht da ist, dann wurde wohl gerade eine neue angelegt,

edit:
vorgegebene Operationen wie
isNew(), getLastAccessedTime(), getCreationTime() 
könnten auch helfen


----------



## sorosch (12. Sep 2007)

Vielen Dank - habe mir sowas schon gedacht

cu
George


----------

